# Single cam draw Stop "Mathews Triumph"- Video from ArcherylessonsOnline.com!



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Bump it if you like it!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

got a good thing going there, Adam. Keep it to the top


----------



## smakdown (Dec 9, 2005)

what a great idea!


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

Ttt good tip


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice!! I am going to setup my Apex 7 like that.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Hanover Hydro said:


> Nice!! I am going to setup my Apex 7 like that.


Let me know how it turns out for you!

-Adam


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Hanover Hydro said:


> Nice!! I am going to setup my Apex 7 like that.


I think I'm missing something. I can see this working with cable slide, but how would you do that with a roller guard that comes with the A7?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

DannyB said:


> I think I'm missing something. I can see this working with cable slide, but how would you do that with a roller guard that comes with the A7?


Yes, you are correct. Good point.. I have not tested this with a roller guard, but in theory it should still work.

You may need to use the larger RED lined brass nock sets with the roller guard.

I do not have a roller guard bow available currently to test with. 

If someone can test this with a roller guard & provide feedback, I will give the first person to do so a 1 month free membership to the website.

-Adam


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice tip to try, thankyou.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work!! I would really like to know how to put a stop on my Dren LD with a roller guard.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

dw'struth said:


> Nice work!! I would really like to know how to put a stop on my Dren LD with a roller guard.


With the Drenalin, I have typically installed a peg onto the cam itself. I am waiting for someone to test this with a roller guard. My thoughts are that it will work as long as you use the larger red lined brass nock sets. It needs to be tested however.

-Adam


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

adam Guggisberg said:


> With the Drenalin, I have typically installed a peg onto the cam itself.
> 
> -Adam


//

How did you do this???


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

upserman said:


> //
> 
> How did you do this???


The problem is that it's different for each different draw length cam. I custom built 1 for a 26" DL cam, but that cam was well suited to accept a draw stop. 

I used an adjustable eccentic draw stop that hit the string stopper brace. Depending on the cam, I often need to fabricate a bracket onto the cam to accept the draw stop. 

Mini Max cams are the easiest to do, followed by Max Cam which requires fabrication.

-Adam


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

I also have an LD. I wonder if you could use something different on the cable to use with the roller guard. I'd like to experiment with it, but I'm afraid I'll mess something up. Anybody got any ideas of what to use?


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

*Awesome!!!!*

I did this to my pse shark and all i can say is wow!!! I now have a very solid wall. As for using this on a roller gaurd setup. Try using a kisser button clamped on the bottom and try it out. Just cut the top of the button off and do the rest of the process. Hows that for an idea adam g?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

PAFD ARCHER said:


> I did this to my pse shark and all i can say is wow!!! I now have a very solid wall. As for using this on a roller gaurd setup. Try using a kisser button clamped on the bottom and try it out. Just cut the top of the button off and do the rest of the process. Hows that for an idea adam g?


I think the kisser button is too pliable to act as a solid stop. 

I was looking at the Cable clamps that QAD uses.. It looks like it would work, but there may not be enough clearance between the string & cable. On the Triumph it was rubbing the cable... I think it may work on certain models depending on how much space is beteen the string & cable in that location.

-Adam


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

Dont they make a stiff plastic kisser button. I dont use one it was just a quick thought. I have one of theose clamps i will check to see if it may work. All i do know is the wall on my pse is almost as good as a limb stop bow now. Thanks and im gonna try your free membership to your site.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

PAFD ARCHER said:


> Dont they make a stiff plastic kisser button. I dont use one it was just a quick thought. I have one of theose clamps i will check to see if it may work. All i do know is the wall on my pse is almost as good as a limb stop bow now. Thanks and im gonna try your free membership to your site.


Glad to hear it! You will LOVE the website!

-Adam


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

What about some type of rubber? Like a string leach or something. It would be solid and wouldn't hurt the roller guard, any thoughts?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

BG33 said:


> What about some type of rubber? Like a string leach or something. It would be solid and wouldn't hurt the roller guard, any thoughts?


I believe that material would be too soft. 

Even with a brass nock set, you will not hurt the rooler guard. It's a matter of whether the brass nock set will stop in the roller guard. I believe the larger brass nock sets will...

-Adam


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Great idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

true, never thought about that. I'm getting ready to put a new string on my LD. I might do some experimenting with the old one before I take it off. I'll post pics if I come up with anything. :wink:


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

PAFD ARCHER said:


> I did this to my pse shark and all i can say is wow!!! I now have a very solid wall. As for using this on a roller gaurd setup. Try using a kisser button clamped on the bottom and try it out. Just cut the top of the button off and do the rest of the process. Hows that for an idea adam g?


Glad this worked out well for you!

Anyone else that has had a chance to test this, please provide feedback...

-Adam


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

*draw stop*

on my switchback, the larger brass nock works but was still going a little to far into the roller for my liking and was also leaving a mark on the bottom of the guard. i was unable to add heat shrink however so that may help. thanks for the vid/idea Adam, nice one.

currently using a kisser button served on with a brass nock underneath for support as it wants to twist into the roller a little otherwise. seems to work so far will test it properly this week.

also found adding twists to the cable creates a more solid draw stop, but it puts the cam timing out some, and naturally u need to adjust the string then.
did stop me pulling through the cam stop though.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*SWITCH said:


> on my switchback, the larger brass nock works but was still going a little to far into the roller for my liking and was also leaving a mark on the bottom of the guard. i was unable to add heat shrink however so that may help. thanks for the vid/idea Adam, nice one.
> 
> currently using a kisser button served on with a brass nock underneath for support as it wants to twist into the roller a little otherwise. seems to work so far will test it properly this week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback & for testing on your roller guard! Send me a Pm with your full name & E-mail address please.. I will set you up a 30 day trial account on the website.

-Adam


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

awesome tip, great idea


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

So, what did you use to shrink that shrink wrap without overheating the string??


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just found this thread by searching for a string stop idea for my Conquest 3. I've just completed one on my C3 and it works slick as a button, nice solid wall. My Moneymaker Ni is next. I put the bow on the draw board and could then locate the exact center, or back, of the valley, your choice and marked the string. I also chose to tie a dozen knots, as opposed to conventional serving, as I think they will be less prone to slipping and then used only one knock point. Now to see how it works long term. 

Thanks

sawdust2


----------

